# Case Study 3: How long will people wait...



## Olive Drab (Oct 7, 2007)

for the next installment?  Stay tuned


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ah don't leave us hanging like that!!:eek:


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn you scribing it to stone tablet??


----------



## Queen Beach (Oct 7, 2007)

This is like the frenzied build up waiting for the next Harry Potter book!~ :eek:

Or is it a Harlequin Romance?  LMAO!  :cool:


----------



## 104TN (Oct 7, 2007)

More suspense than the search for WMDs.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 7, 2007)

I see the cows coming home, and I think monkeys are going to fly out my butt...  since neither one of these things are really happening, I guess I'll just wait for Marauder06 to post as he will.


----------



## DDSSDV (Oct 7, 2007)

Like watching paint dry, grass grow, tourists trying to surf and drunken idiots trying to launch thier 100K boats in the wind at the launch ramp.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 7, 2007)

I just hope I dont die in the interim..Im pretty old you know.


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 11, 2007)

Still waiting....

(thanks Rick)


----------



## tova (Oct 12, 2007)

someone wake me....


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 12, 2007)

I think for the next case study what we might do is someone will start it off, then the next post will come from someone else, and so on.  It would be interesting to see all the different plot twists and different points of view.

Plus it would probably be over faster.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 12, 2007)

Case study? Hermano, you're writing an epic.


----------



## cb88 (Oct 12, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> I think for the next case study what we might do is someone will start it off, then the next post will come from someone else, and so on.  It would be interesting to see all the different plot twists and different points of view.
> 
> Plus it would probably be over faster.





Hmmm, could be interesting.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah... or it could get out of control quickly.  The plot lines might jump around too much.


----------



## cb88 (Oct 12, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Yeah... or it could get out of control quickly.  The plot lines might jump around too much.




True...or it will take about 3 posts to degenerate into something about hot lipstick lesbians. :uhh:  LOL


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 12, 2007)

How did you know what the next case study was going to be about??


----------



## Sigi (Oct 13, 2007)

You would be a hard act to follow.


----------

